# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  > [SOLVED] How do you find and replace tab characters in a cell in Excel?

## Ryk

I am getting tab characters in cells in a spreadsheet loaded from a DB.

Is there a way to find tab characters?  Word has a swell "special" pull down
and escape sequences for control characters but Excel doesn't have anything
obvious.

Thanks.

----------


## dlw

in the *search for what* space, hold down the ALT key, enter 0009 from the
numeric keypad, let up on the ALT key, that puts a tab character in there.

"Ryk" wrote:

> I am getting tab characters in cells in a spreadsheet loaded from a DB.
>
> Is there a way to find tab characters?  Word has a swell "special" pull down
> and escape sequences for control characters but Excel doesn't have anything
> obvious.
>
> Thanks.

----------

